# 6 min Transpo #71



## Blu1913 (Oct 4, 2006)

Can someone please post their work on this one. I have the answer from the Solution, but I still have no idea why they did waht they did.

I did it by solving for T, finding PC, finding L which gave me Sta PT, the subtracting Sta PT from Sta PI to get the distance (hypotinuse(sp?)), then used T sin (32.33) + the north cordinate at PI to get the answer.

BUT IT ISNT RIGHT!!! Arg...I've about had it with this studying...seems my brain might be full....CUZ IT HURTS!!! :brick:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

I had to look at their solution, I think its just one of those knowing the right formula plugging and chugging with some high school trig we have forgotten about.

I would just do it in caice or microstation in the real world ld timer:


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 4, 2006)

Guy are you taking Tranpo PM?


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 4, 2006)

If you can post the question, I might be able to help. I don't have the 6 mins solution for TRAN.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

> Guy are you taking Tranpo PM?


Yes


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you think the 6-min solutions are going to be the same difficulty as the test?? I mean some of that stuff is like "WHOA". Im not sure i got more than 15 completely right without looking at the solutions. 15/100 isnt very good....and I think my brain is going to explode...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

the 6 minutes are more in depth(akward) than the PE Exam (General rule of thumb from what i hearB)) But I think they are a better set of problems to work than the ones in the 101 Solved CE Problems, to me those were horrible questions.

but the exam questions will probably be one piece of one of the 6 minute problems (where say each question has about 3-4 steps) you might be asked to do one of those steps.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ooooook, i cant totally agree with the Akward part. They dont seem like bad questions, just kinda off the wall. And I was starting to get worried that they would be as "abstract" as that on the test. I've been studying for about 4 months now and I believe I got a fairly good grasp on things, but I see problems like that and I freak.

I have an NCEES "Civil Enginering Sample Questions and Solutions" book and MAN, those problems seem like CAKE compared to CERM/6 min. I can even do some in the depth sections from the other diciplines.

You got this book? What do you think?


----------



## civengPE (Oct 5, 2006)

I took and passed the Trans PM in April. In my experience, the NCEES sample problems are VERY close to the level of difficulty on the actual test. There were a couple that had me scratching my head for a minute, but most were very straight forward.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 5, 2006)

civengPE am I to assume you passed the test itself then?


----------

